# Best .22 Mag Round for Hogs?



## Echo

I've got a Henry .22 Mag that I plan to pig hunt with after deer season and having never shot one with it before, I'm wondering what the best round is for making consistent, quick kills on the critters?

Also looking for a scope to put on this rifle as the peep sight is just not adequate for me in low light conditions so any suggestions there would be welcome as well. I'd like to keep the scope purchase under $200...Thanks!


----------



## kc65

cci gamepoint, I have taken several small pigs in the 60 to 100 lb range with my henry 22 mag. I don't recommend trying any larger hogs, they don't sit still for head shots..


----------



## Mark R

I use cci 0023 mostly . Its a solid copper jacket . Or the cci gamepoint . Its a jacketed soft point . No hollow points or plastic tips . Shot placement has to be vitals .


----------



## Monty4x4

https://www.amazon.com/Vortex-Crossfire-2-7x32-Reticle-CF2-31001/dp/B00794LKHW/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1481907207&sr=8-2&keywords=vortex+2x7x32

I just put one of these on my 22, I love Vortex.  Very good glass for the money.


----------



## Danny Leigh

A buddy used CCI solids on this 145# boar. We've also had success with hollow-points. I try to get as many holes in them as possible. That's a ML in the background leaning against a tree.


----------



## Echo

kc65 said:


> cci gamepoint, I have taken several small pigs in the 60 to 100 lb range with my henry 22 mag. I don't recommend trying any larger hogs, they don't sit still for head shots..



Thanks!



thicketbuster said:


> I use cci 0023 mostly . Its a solid copper jacket . Or the cci gamepoint . Its a jacketed soft point . No hollow points or plastic tips . Shot placement has to be vitals .



Yep, I've heard hollow points are to be avoided but they seem to be the most readily available loads you can find these days. I'll hold out for a solid jacket.



Monty4x4 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Vortex-Crossfire-2-7x32-Reticle-CF2-31001/dp/B00794LKHW/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1481907207&sr=8-2&keywords=vortex+2x7x32
> 
> I just put one of these on my 22, I love Vortex.  Very good glass for the money.



That's funny, I had been looking at that very scope last night. Glad to hear that you've had good luck with Vortex. Will be my first if I go with it and I've heard others also say it's a very high quality brand.



Danny Leigh said:


> A buddy used CCI solids on this 145# boar. We've also had success with hollow-points. I try to get as many holes in them as possible. That's a ML in the background leaning against a tree.



That boar looks every bit of 145#, Danny and maybe a lb. or two more. Nice to know the round will do the job if placed properly. Thanks.


----------



## bfriendly

When I first got mine, My favorite was the accutip V from Remington(had good success with them)........I have since GON to the CCI total metal jacket......I'll plink with the CCI hollow points, but not hunt with them. 
At the range the other day, I shot some clays that were left behind. At about 110 yards I really noticed a difference in the TMJ vs the HP. It was pretty windy out. The hollow points really fell to the wind and had little energy when reaching the target. The TMJs seem to hit hard at 110 yards and the wind had little effect.  

As far as the scopes go, I put a simmons 3-9 x32 22mag scope on it and for under $50, its been a dream scope. Dead on and holds true even though I beat it up in the woods

Congrats on the new gun! Small game season will have new meaning


----------



## 35 Whelen

40 grain Full Metal Jacket, CCI or Federal.


----------



## Gerrik

I like Leapers 4X scopes. Best $30 I've spent in a while.


----------



## bfriendly

My Marlin .22mag has the Simmons 3-9x32 .22 mag scope on it......I think it was about $45 shipped to my door and it came with rings.............Love it!


----------



## sghoghunter

These days the best 22mag ammo is whatever you can get ya hands on.


----------



## frankwright

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1...gnum-rimfire-wmr-40-grain-jacketed-soft-point

I shot several with the Fiocchi JSP round and with a head shot they did not go anywhere.


----------



## bfriendly

sghoghunter said:


> These days the best 22mag ammo is whatever you can get ya hands on.



Yea that too.......Cabela's has an EMPTY shelf where the .22mag is supposed to be................They should discount the .17mag ammo since the shelf is FULL and not moving


----------



## bfriendly

frankwright said:


> https://www.midwayusa.com/product/1...gnum-rimfire-wmr-40-grain-jacketed-soft-point
> 
> I shot several with the Fiocchi JSP round and with a head shot they did not go anywhere.



You musta got the last box brother.........they are "Out of stock, no back order"


----------



## frankwright

Yes I put five boxes on back order a year or too ago (Sportsmans Guide I think) and a few months later they arrived.

It is one of the hardest ammo's to find right now except maybe 30/40 Krag!


----------



## Mattval

This is a pretty good thread.  Does anyone have any updates?  Does the CCI Gamepoints seem to be the best still?


----------



## bfriendly

Mattval said:


> This is a pretty good thread.  Does anyone have any updates?  Does the CCI Gamepoints seem to be the best still?



I’d go TMJ of any kind, especially for head shots. That being said, I shoot heart/lung so I won’t hesitate to use another super fast pointed hollow point like the hornady or Remington or cci accu tips. Always loved them too......just go heart lung and it don’t matter


----------



## Mattval

bfriendly said:


> I’d go TMJ of any kind, especially for head shots. That being said, I shoot heart/lung so I won’t hesitate to use another super fast pointed hollow point like the hornady or Remington or cci accu tips. Always loved them too......just go heart lung and it don’t matter[/QUOT
> 
> Oh yea I'm a heart/lung man.


----------



## spurrs and racks

Echo said:


> I've got a Henry .22 Mag that I plan to pig hunt with after deer season and having never shot one with it before, I'm wondering what the best round is for making consistent, quick kills on the critters?
> 
> Also looking for a scope to put on this rifle as the peep sight is just not adequate for me in low light conditions so any suggestions there would be welcome as well. I'd like to keep the scope purchase under $200...Thanks!



There is no such thing....


----------

